

OpenSignal Nets $4M to Build Out Its Crowdsourced Mobile Sensor Data Maps - exap
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
aw3c2
Nice! Hopefully they will use this to become more open. Right now all you get
is a map and some small API stuff. No free/open licenses anywhere.

~~~
cryptoz
Indeed, their lack of openness is frustrating. I recently wrote[1] about the
importance of open source code, and open data too, specifically in terms of
crowdsourcing projects for scientific advancement. It'd be great if more of
these projects were open, especially the ones with "open" in their name.

[1] [http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2014/02/open-source-software-
is-i...](http://www.jacobsheehy.com/2014/02/open-source-software-is-important-
for-modern-science/)

(Full disclosure: I run an open project, PressureNet, that WeatherSignal
competes with in the crowdsourced weather data space)

~~~
cleis
WeatherSignal is completely open for non-commercial use, and our data is
actually being used by many of the same researchers as PressureNet!

And we're working on making our data more open - with our new resources we'll
have more time to work on improve the data we make available via both our
website and API.

~~~
dublinben
Non-commercial restrictions and "completely open" are firmly at odds with each
other.

~~~
gcb0
i would like to know more since i don't see that way.

all my writings, drawings and 3d designs are share with non-commercial
licenses. code is always gpl.

~~~
dublinben
The FreeCulture wiki page on NonCommercial licenses lays out the arguments
much better than I could.

[http://freedomdefined.org/Licenses/NC](http://freedomdefined.org/Licenses/NC)

------
izolate
Wow, congrats! I interviewed for a job at OpenSignal, but unfortunately didn't
qualify. Really great team though, and so much potential with their datasets.
Hoping to see more from them.

~~~
brendan_gill
Thanks Yosh - really nice of you. I'm sorry it didn't work out differently.

